# Urgent maximum Time taken to issue fresh employment visa for UAE?



## sanket.gawas21` (Feb 11, 2014)

Dear All, 

what employment entry permit? what is this & what are the criteria & procedure to receive it? how many days it take to receive it? what document they take?
Hi & thanks to everyone & this website for all help till date. I am now in INDIA waiting for my employment visa or as they say residential visa for UAE. I went to UAE on 3 month visit visa for first ime, but by god grace I got job in UAE with in 30 days of time. So I have submitted all my document to my company like my passport copy, my visit visa copy, photos, educational certificates copy & my previous employee offer letter, also collected there new offer letter. I have exit UAE on 9th February 2014, now I have question that how many days time it will take me to get my employee or residential visa from UAE & what is the actual process involve in it?


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Ask your companies HR. They should be able to answer all your questions ...


----------



## AugustChristopher (Jul 24, 2013)

sanket.gawas21` said:


> Dear All,
> 
> what employment entry permit? what is this & what are the criteria & procedure to receive it? how many days it take to receive it? what document they take?
> Hi & thanks to everyone & this website for all help till date. I am now in INDIA waiting for my employment visa or as they say residential visa for UAE. I went to UAE on 3 month visit visa for first ime, but by god grace I got job in UAE with in 30 days of time. So I have submitted all my document to my company like my passport copy, my visit visa copy, photos, educational certificates copy & my previous employee offer letter, also collected there new offer letter. I have exit UAE on 9th February 2014, now I have question that how many days time it will take me to get my employee or residential visa from UAE & what is the actual process involve in it?


Try going through the Forum a little bit...or using the Search Thread tool...

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...living-dubai/159348-visa-processing-time.html


----------



## sanket.gawas21` (Feb 11, 2014)

Thanks friends for all the reply, to reply above I had word with my HR they said it can take maximum 20 to 25 days also depends on how immigration is fast? but I want to know if everything is ok like paper I submitted to them like my passport copy, my visit visa copy, my photograph, education certificate & previous organisation offer letter. I hope this document enough from my end. I have one more small query do ministry who issue visa or entry permit or organisation do check with my previous organisation in my home country before issue of visa?


----------



## sanket.gawas21` (Feb 11, 2014)

thanks friend for all the reply, today i have got the mail from employer that they got labour approval. so now i have to ask now how much more time it take them to issue my entry permit to go back to UAE.


----------

